# I Need Some Dough ...



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've no desire to make and prepare the dough for ravioli and tortellini. Are precut circles or squares of dough that can be used for this purpose available? Are wonton wrappers acceptable or the same as the dough used for ravioli or tortellini? I believe that there are pasta sheets that can be used for this purpose, and, if so, what should I look for in the way of thickness and dough type?

I've got plenty of filling recipes and nothing to fill 

Shel


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've used wonton skins for other dumplings, and have had no problems (they tend to be thinner than I would make pasta dough, so are a little more delicate). 

But you can buy fresh pasta dough sheets in some gourmet groceries (and maybe Whole Foods?). I don't think they offer a choice of thicknesses or "types," though -- just maybe plain versus spinach? Italian groceries and pasta stores are sure to have what you want, and should be able to offer help.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've almost completely gotten away from making my own ravioli dough, because the wonton and eggroll wrappers work so well.

As Suzanne points out, won ton wrappers are a bit thinner. But they also are a tougher dough, so can be handled that way. And you can hardly tell the difference in the finished product. 

Just two nights ago I used won ton wrappers to make crab-filled ravioli. Worked like a charm.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I do prefer semolina dough for a lot of things. I wish I could buy sheets of it here.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, y'all, that's great news. Can't wait to try making some filled pasta. Thanks so much!

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Although it's an extra step, Shel, one thing I do is use a round (actually, round & corrugated) cookie cutter.

After sandwiching the filling between two wrappers, and pressing them to seal as good as possible (using either water or an egg wash), I then cut through the excess dough with the cookie cutter. This gives me a preferred round shape, and helps seal the edges too. 

When making your "sandwiches" be sure and squeeze out as much air as possible. Else you'll have a mess when you cook them.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

Recently Alton Brown had a show on making ravioli and tortellini, which is what prompted my question, and he made the same point, which, imo, bears repeating. Good point!

Shel (why am I up @ 3:30am!?)


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

That's perfect for a couple of recipes/techniques provided by Jim McNair in his book on pasta. James McNair's Pasta Cookbook 

Thanks!

Shel


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

But do the wonton and eggroll wrappers taste anything like pasta dough after filled? Maybe with a little sauce, you can't really tell the difference?

Just wondering

Thanks-

-Mary


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Mary, if you make an egg dough or a semolina dough, you can taste the difference, even when sauced. 

But if you make a plain all-purpose-flour dough, there is no decernable difference in flavor. At least I can't detect any. Particularly, as you surmised, when sauced.

There is a slight texture difference. But not enough to matter, IMO.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

In honor of shel I made "homemade" manicotti. I used some store bought pasta shells for 1/2 of it and used eggroll wrappers for the other half. I usually make my own using my pasta machine to do it but I wanted to experiment. Here are the results:

Hated hated hated the store bought shells. Too thick, not a great flavor (I used Barilla brand). Simply just tasted like rolled up thick-asp lasagne noodles. Would never choose to use those again. The others that used the egg roll wrappers were very delicate and delicious. The "pasta sheet" was very inconspicuous and was really just a vehicle for the filling. The only thing that would be better is to make your own crepe instead of the wrapper. I highly recommend them with the manicotti.


----------

